# How do I open a .daa file?



## Mario8672 (Jul 14, 2007)

What is it and how do I open a .daa file?

Please and thanks


----------



## CaribbeanOS-X (Jul 14, 2007)

As far as i am aware _.daa _is solely Windows... but PowerISO is a CD/DVD image file processing tool for _.daa_ files, which allows you to open, extract, create, edit, compress, encrypt, split and convert ISO files, and mount these files with internal virtual drive. It can process almost all CD-ROM image files including ISO and BIN. DAA is a format for an image file, which supports some advanced features, such as compression, password protection, and splitting to multiple volumes (similar to .RAR and other compression formats).

What reason is there to use .daa instead of .iso, which is cross-platform? Or unless your using linux the above link has PowerISO for Linux... all freeware.

Good luck.


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 14, 2007)

it is a disk image, so I would think that osx could open it.


----------



## fryke (Jul 14, 2007)

nope, os x can't open .daa files.


----------



## Mario8672 (Jul 14, 2007)

If I extract the files in Windows XP, can I transfer the files to my Mac?


----------



## Qion (Jul 14, 2007)

I figure so. Just convert them to a Mac-friendly format (CDR, ISO, etc.).


----------



## SGilbert (Jul 14, 2007)

Here's all I could find, for whatever it's worth.


----------



## icemanjc (Jul 14, 2007)

I looked and looked, it is impossible to open the .daa file on a mac which i was suprised by because usually you can find a program for everything, which is actually really annoying, you need to have poweriso, which is only a windows program.


----------



## chevy (Jul 15, 2007)

Or linux according to SGilbert


----------



## mojack (Feb 26, 2008)

I found this through another forum,have already succesfully used it. And it's free.

http://www.twilightedge.com/mac/daaconverter/


G4 867Mhz  1.5GB RAM  OS X 10.4.11


----------

